

How getting great ideas suck (webcomic) - jehna1
http://putrats.com/comics/12?utm_source=hn

======
alttab
I experience more like this: Have a great idea, and the more I try to write it
down and articulate it, either the idea has a major flaw I did not already
see, I realize its already been built and its called something else, or the
idea is generally useless or unprofitable.

Add some ADD in there, and lots of "ideas" a day, and I'd say it can get
fairly distracting...

~~~
jehna1
Rather than storming new ideas, I find it particularly hard to stick on a
single idea.

So many people have lots of "open" ideas that never just get executed properly

